# Lost 5 chickens



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I lost 6 chickens to a raccoon (I assume) last night. I am so sad and bummed out. We have had them a little over a year and never once had a single problem with other animals. Then last night they wiped out my flock. 2 poor little ladies were left standing.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Haha!! I lost 6 chickens... Not 5 as the title says!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

dont think i would be laughing if i lost 6 chickens.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Me neither. I'd be heartbroke.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

ive had a raccoon get alot of my birds and it broke my heart. im still scared more will come back


----------



## haley4217 (Dec 30, 2012)

cluck_and_quack said:


> I lost 6 chickens to a raccoon (I assume) last night. I am so sad and bummed out. We have had them a little over a year and never once had a single problem with other animals. Then last night they wiped out my flock. 2 poor little ladies were left standing.


My $0.02 is that it's probably not a raccoon or skunk. I've lost flock members to raccoons before and they generally will only kill what they can eat. A fox, or a dog on the other hand will kill and kill again until they wipe the flock out. They don't only kill for food, but also for fun. I had a fox get in the pen and kill 11 hens and one rooster in night. This was in a pen with 8 foot tall wire walls, wire barrier 6 inches in the ground and electric wire around the perimeter. It is unbelievable how good a fox is at climbing fences.

Prior to that a raccoon or skunk got under the fence by digging down until it could get under the wire. Killed two chickens and ate his fill and then left, the balance of the flock was unharmed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's just such a violent and shocking scene when unexpected. And that many birds. I'd be shocked, dismayed and beside myself. Sorry for your loss. So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Upon further inspection we believe its a fox. Thanks for the comments. It was carnage and feathers everywhere I was beside myself. I love my birds like others love their dogs! Spoiled and special. We went and bought 6 new chicks but it is still heart breaking. We have 2 ladies left, alexia and Gladys and the poor little things are so skiddish now.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear you lost 6... I lost 2 the other day to a weasle.


----------

